# Woodmizer Sawmill 4 sale



## Ryan Willock

I have decided to sell my 1998 WoodMizer LT40HD Super Hydrolic bandmill. The reason for this is a lack of good help, I have too much equipment and not enough help The mill has 1700 hrs on it and was completly serviced by woodmizer less than 50 hrs ago!! They went through and serviced and or replace any thing that needed it. The mill is in excellent shape and works great.

It has the following features:
40 HP Lombardini diesel engine, simple setworks (computerized), standard setworks, seat, roller toe boards, hydrolic log loading and turning, MK ll debarker, covers for the motor and setworks and the trailer package with electric brakes.

Also included is a new steel banding kit which has 300 and some feet of 3/4'' banding and over 400 clips with it in a convinant carring case. Also included are the following , 52 brand new wood mizer band blades and 5 blades that have only been used once, and a seven video set that contains Grading & Sawing Hardwood Lumber Vol. 1, Grading and sawing Hardwood Lumber vol.2, Grading and Sawing Hardwood Lumber Vol.3, Demonstrating Hardwood Grade Sawing, Demonstrating Quarter Sawing/ Live and inside out sawing, Demonstrating Hardwood Log Grading and Scaling and the lastone Understanding How Lumber Dries. I also have a new oil filter as well some new blade wheel belts and the blade alinment guide to go with the mill as well as both manules and the MCO (Manufacturer's Certificate of Origin). I am asking $23,500 although I have consideralbly more than that in it. If you have any questions please contact me at 276-694-7476


----------



## Ryan Willock

Here's another pic


----------



## Ryan Willock

And another. In that last pic I had just taken the seat off as it is easier to mill by yourself without the seat. I also have the finders for it, they are in my shop with the seat.


----------



## Tree Machine

It's a really nice mill. Really impressive.


----------



## Ryan Willock

Ya, I really like it but I can't find the help to run it and I can't afford to have it sit so.....


----------



## Tree Machine

Yea, if ya gotta tail your own boards, it gets to be a lot of work. I've never run the mill, but I am head tail guy. Mr Stack and Sticker. It can be rewarding, but it be a lotta work. Having space, and being organized are two aspects to being a successful home miller. But getting help, that's really important. I take it you don't have two or three teenage sons, no?


----------



## Newfie

> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> * I take it you don't have two or three teenage sons, no? *




TM, poor Ryan is but a pup himself.

Bummer about the mill dude.


----------



## Tree Machine

Not a bummer. Ryan's gonna sell the mill to someone, and it will change their life. When Brian bought it, it changed his life. The mill has (I'm fairly positive) been maintained exceptionally well, meaning the mill is broken-in, tested and is ready to _immediately_ go to work, the new owner realizing new potential.

There are hundreds of guys out there who would LOVE to have this mill in their hands. In the right hands, this full-capacity mill will provide a man (family, small village) an income, lifestyle and a changed future.

That is why 'not a bummer'.


----------



## Tree Machine

The cats in this image are professional drummakers. They used to purchase wood from retail to make a type of stave drum. Then they'd sell the drums to make a pittance of a profit. Nice material, excellent craftsmanship, nothing lucrative, except the realization of a dream.

Not only do these guys make and build all kinds of drums, they teach others to play, namely children. They've created, over years, a program that reaches out to the public school system. They go out to the classrooms, and with the drums, promote teamwork, cooperation, unity. They do exercises in conflict resolution and instill a way of being that is simply non-aggressive.

And all they need is WOOD to expand their abilities? My thought was, if these angels could actually _make a profit_ selling drums, imagine where their benevolent vision can take them? It was time for the Tree Machine to go to work.

(stay with me, this story really IS about the Woodmizer LT-40)


----------



## Tree Machine

They had expressed a desire to buy wood in bulk, store and care for it, have it there when needed. Of course, money was the limiting resource. They had a great place where they could store and organize the wood.

"What if..." I sez to them, grinning and scratching my chin, "What IF you were just to mill logs into the custom sizes you need?" (silence) "Because I can set you up with logs to the point of you'll need to tell me when to stop."


----------



## Tree Machine

So over the next season, I got em nine substantial saw logs, of a juicy number of species.


----------



## Tree Machine

Then came milling day. With the LT-40 and it's complete range of hydraulic log handling systems, all the drummer guys needed to do was roll the log to the armature, and pull off sawn planks.

Regrettably, I couldn't be there to share that life-changing day. They dusted off every plank coming off the mill, and seperated the vertical grain boards from the rift (especially the sycamore, oak and buttress maple).

The LT-40 is a big-league production mill. It makes the job look simple. Actually, it makes the job simple.


----------



## Tree Machine

So to close the story, the drummer guys stockpiled several YEARS worth of valuable, custom-cut lumber, for what I believe they paid the mill guy for three hours work. $180. 

Three hours with the mill that Ryan owns, and a program that will touch hundreds of lives catalyzed and given a solid future. All that wood is reclaimed, urban-sourced and conserved. There is such abundance now, that the drum building shop is now an apprentice shop for up-and-coming drum builders.

Three hours.


----------



## Newfie

*you missed the point...*

TM, it certainly is a bummer in that RYAN obviously had some interest and desire to make a profitable living doing something he enjoys. Sure, he can sell it to someone else, but he is out the experience himself. Maybe you can buy his mill? I've already got one.


----------



## Tree Machine

I would love to have it, but Woodmizer's world headquarters is nearby where I live. One of the engineers is given an LT 40 to field-test, and earn extra income as an an incentive. For the mill + operator and an array of extra blades, it cost me $60 per hour, plus usually a fat tip as he'll mill several thousand worth of lumber in a morning.

That's what the mill is capable of.

I can't afford to own one myself, with the great arrangement I've got, but I have seen the mill first-hand, do amazing things.


----------



## Ryan Willock

My problem is a lack of help. I have all kinds of lumber markets, some as far as 120 miles away where the buyer will come and pick it up at my site. I just have too much equipment and not enough help to run every thing I'd love to keep the mill but I can't afford to let it sit


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## Tree Machine

Nope, it's maple. Sugar maple. I inoculated the entire surface of the log, all around with a fungus. Then I let the log rest in the shade for a year and a half. The lumber that came of it was deliberately spalted. It was a Tree Machine science project.

I put the heat to the stickered stack to kill the fungus, and to dry and stabilize the planks. The 2" (5cm) thick planks are highly decorated with black thread patterning. Mucho cool. Wanna see?


----------



## DadF

Who had the PURDUE jacket on??


----------



## SilverBlue

Hey Ryan I am getting more valuable milling wood even veneer logs every day and it's a matter of time that a Woodmizer will be bought, your right though you can't have that machine sitting around.

TM! Sell me the Hugo! I need it delivered by next week $  $


----------



## Tree Machine

Hugo is a monster arch that has a power winch setup and an enourmous capacity.

I use the T-40 tractor ach, which still handles a monster diameter log, but is light enough that it can be maneuvered by hand.

We did some compelling video footage with it last week that I will share when we get it all glued together and crunched down.

I would recommend the T-40 over the Hugo. Less pricey, and very amazing. I like the ability to wheel it around by hand, and move big logs without the assistance of a vehicle if necessary.

They've been shipped all over the world. If you're serious, call me on the treeguy cell hotline, 317-407-5113


----------



## SilverBlue

Let's not derail Ryan's thread, where's the old arch thread?


----------



## Tree Machine

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6331&highlight=arches

I remember I had to learn Photoshop just so I could contribute to that thread.

There's a new arch out right now that's super cool, kind of a revolutionary design for an arch and I'll share that when I get a better body of pics together.

But, yea, no derailing Ryan's thread. We gotta help the new owner of this mill to find Ryan.


----------



## SilverBlue

let me know TM, Ryan check your PM.


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's some of that spalted hard maple I came out with as a result of the LT-40


----------

